# Cedar Spills?



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Has/does anybody use cedar spills? I just got some 1/8" Spanish cedar for lining my humidor build, and I was thinking of cutting any leftovers up into some cedar spills.

Thoughts anybody?

p.s.: The 1/8" is just for the top and bottom, got 1/4" for the sides....wanted to clarify that before the thread got off track with somebody saying my SC wasn't thick enough.

p.p.s.:.....hehe...he....."my SC wasn't thick enough"...he...hehe...that's what she said!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

yea..........this has been covered before.

Basically a fancy way to light your cigars but it won't make them taste any better.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

huskers said:


> yea..........this has been covered before.
> 
> Basically a fancy way to light your cigars but it won't make them taste any better.


If you take the cedar sleeve and slide it down still wrapped around the cigar ( inch or two off the foot ) and light the end ( with tape removed ) then puff it ( I take deep long puffs ) it will give a nice cedar taste to the cigar... I do this sometimes with my Arturo Fuente sungrowns for example Cuban Belicoso it affects the taste... Some cigars it compliments some it doesn't... Something I learned from a Puff member 

You also have to remember your taste alot of it is coming from smell so if you light with Cedar it will affect the taste because of the smell of the cedar that is my theory why I sense a difference when lighting with a cedar spill...

The only way to know is give it a try see if it is worth the effort... Personally I have custom cedar spills for when am in the mood :banana:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

If cedar splits are available at the lounges I go to them every once in a while I'll use them. Intensifies the cedar flavor so depending on my mood I may or may not like that.
I've got scrap sp cedar lying around at home but I can't say I've used it for making matches (so to speak).

But, I say, if you want to try go ahead, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> If you take the cedar sleeve and slide it down still wrapped around the cigar ( inch or two off the foot ) and light the end ( with tape removed ) then puff it ( I take deep long puffs ) it will give a nice cedar taste to the cigar.


I've tried this once, and it didn't fully light the cigar (H. Upmann 1844) before the cedar sleeve was all burned out. Guess I wasn't taking deep enough puffs. I'll give it another go in the near future. Any other tips for this method?

I do like the cedar spills. I think it's more of a ritualistic experience more than a flavor changer.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> If you take the cedar sleeve and slide it down still wrapped around the cigar ( inch or two off the foot ) and light the end ( with tape removed ) then puff it ( I take deep long puffs ) it will give a nice cedar taste to the cigar... I do this sometimes with my Arturo Fuente sungrowns for example Cuban Belicoso it affects the taste... Some cigars it compliments some it doesn't... Something I learned from a Puff member
> 
> You also have to remember your taste alot of it is coming from smell so if you light with Cedar it will affect the taste because of the smell of the cedar that is my theory why I sense a difference when lighting with a cedar spill...
> 
> The only way to know is give it a try see if it is worth the effort... Personally I have custom cedar spills for when am in the mood :banana:





piperdown said:


> If cedar splits are available at the lounges I go to them every once in a while I'll use them. Intensifies the cedar flavor so depending on my mood I may or may not like that.
> I've got scrap sp cedar lying around at home but I can't say I've used it for making matches (so to speak).
> 
> But, I say, if you want to try go ahead, nothing wrong with that!


I shouldn't say it dosen't affect the flavor.......I should have said that it only changes the flavor a bit when lighting the cigar.



A.McSmoke said:


> I've tried this once, and it didn't fully light the cigar (H. Upmann 1844) before the cedar sleeve was all burned out. Guess I wasn't taking deep enough puffs. I'll give it another go in the near future. Any other tips for this method?
> 
> I do like the cedar spills.  I think it's more of a ritualistic experience more than a flavor changer.


I agree. Most people I have met that insist on using only Cedar spills are the guys that have to use a specific type of cutter a certain way and only smoke certain cigars.........I think you know the type.

With that said, theres nothing wrong with using them or trying them. Just don't over think it.........


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Find SC veneer, it works a little better. Fold the veneer over once and light it. I typically use 1/8 - 1/4 SC to make spills. If you want a good way to make 1/4 scraps into decent spills let me know and I can try to describe it or make a few for pictures.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I've tried this once, and it didn't fully light the cigar (H. Upmann 1844) before the cedar sleeve was all burned out. Guess I wasn't taking deep enough puffs. I'll give it another go in the near future. Any other tips for this method?
> 
> I do like the cedar spills. I think it's more of a ritualistic experience more than a flavor changer.


My forum browsing computer crashed gave the long beep and then died think the motherboard, memory or power supply, but it is getting power... no beeps now 

what I do because if you light the cigar at 90 degree angle flat the flame will go upward which will give you a uneven burn sometimes.. So what I do is either rotate the cigar taking a big puff from each rotation or I keep the cigar at a upward angle ( this can cause uneven burn also ) because the flame is burning upward and you are sucking the flame into the cigar.. You can also give yourself more space 2-3 inches off but be careful I have almost lite myself on fire also...  There is a technique involved in this I believe.... Keep the sleeve tight to the cigar you can continue to puff after the flame has gone out because of the amber on the edges of the sleeve also...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I have drawn up a pic by pic guide here... Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso which seems to be putting out some fumes..I shouldn't smoke it but I did.. Been resting for several months...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

WTF? Did you just light that cigar with the sleeve still on or use it as a spill?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> WTF? Did you just light that cigar with the sleeve still on or use it as a spill?


With the sleeve still on sir... It is quite the Parlor trick to impress the women.. I believe it conveys even with a sleeve it will be fantastic...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> With the sleeve still on sir... It is quite the Parlor trick to impress the women.. I believe it conveys even with a condom it will be fantastic...


ROTFLMAO. Ingenious I must say. You are aware that real spanish cedar is a carcinogen producer I assume? Yes so are cigars but spanish cedar has been proven multiple times to be extremely carcinogenic when burnt or inhaled in dust form.

I'm no Sir BTW, I work for a living.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Ingenious I must say. You are aware that real spanish cedar is a carcinogen producer I assume? Yes so are cigars but spanish cedar has been proven multiple times to be extremely carcinogenic.


Everything is carcinogenic when burned and am not inhaling the smoke.... You will also find that Cigars are more carcinogenic than cigarettes.. Really we should all be smoking cigarettes it's better for our health...  Personally I would be more worried about the asbestos dust coming from car brakes in all honesty the off gassing of plastics and of course the 100+ ppm of something in your drinking water... Then they all wonder why we are getting all jacked up and the concentrations are in population areas where there is higher traffic and a population living side by side with plastics...  I also found out that certain desiccants off gas some heinous stuff.. Just the salts in the silica beads are hazardous to touch. Then let's not mention the microwave many put near their genitals... 

@Rays98GoVols is the one that posted this method.. I take no credit... The man knows his stuff...



Rays98GoVols said:


> Take the tape off the cedar.
> Take the cedar off and inspect the cigar when you receive it for beetles holes and mold..
> Put the cedar back on.
> It's primary purpose is to light your Cigar.
> ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Everything is carcinogenic when burned and am not inhaling the smoke.... You will also find that Cigars are more carcinogenic than cigarettes.. Really we should all be smoking cigarettes it's better for our health...  Personally I would be more worried about the asbestos dust coming from car brakes in all honesty the off gassing of plastics and of course the 100+ ppm of something in your drinking water... Then they all wonder why we are getting all jacked up and the concentrations are in population areas where there is higher traffic and a population living side by side with plastics...  I also found out that certain desiccants off gas also some heinous stuff.. Just the salts in the silica beads are hazardous to touch... Atleast I know my carcinogen I took it out for a date talked to it laughed with it and will die with it...
> 
> @Rays98GoVols is the one that posted this method.. I take no credit... The man knows his stuff...


Wow! I must confess to being rather tired at the moment & can no longer think in depth enough to give a lucid reply to that but when I find the time I will as to your assumptions (they are only that) regarding drinking water, asbestos brake pads, plastics & cigarettes. 



> 3) once the cedar lights throw match away or turn light off.
> 4) puff away until the Cigar is burning to your satisfaction.


 This though says you are ingesting the cedar smoke.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Wow! I must confess to being rather tired at the moment & can no longer think in depth enough to give a lucid reply to that but when I find the time I will as to your assumptions (they are only that) regarding drinking water, asbestos brake pads, plastics & cigarettes.
> 
> This though says you are ingesting the cedar smoke.


The EPA just put out a report here in the U.S that was quickly silenced and it was pretty rough... Pregnant women blood being near toxic levels from coming into contact with plastics etc... Their is asbestos in the brake pads and those brake pads turn to dust.. They don't filter hormones out of the drinking water etc and here in the U.S some of us get reports on the drinking water which you will be very surprised ( why I only use distilled water ), but I still have to brush my teeth  I figure it as you can't live in fear you will die now you can avoid certain things etc, but in the end you just as the rest of us will die.. Now will lighting my cigar with Spanish Cedar or inhaling some Spanish cedar smoke kill me in 10 years doubt it 20 doubt it 30 maybe... Well that is about the time I would like to go...  I am not worried about it there are things I consume and come in contact with that are far worse than combusted spanish cedar and they are things I am not even aware of... Everyone inhales some cigar smoke, and if you are lighting a match or at the races you are inhaling all sorts of stuff and when you flush the toilet with top up a plume rises from the toilet and coats everything  Got a tooth brush case?  Environmentalism and Consumer Protectionism is Tyranny... It is to dictate what one should or shouldn't do because it is bad or good for one that is personal tyranny.. I like smoking cigars and shooting guns I like many other things that they say are really bad for you but I still do it because I only live once and the outlook doesn't look good if it isn't the spanish cedar that gets you it is the plastics if it isn't the plastics it is the fatty foods if the fatty foods don't get you then it was that small bit of asbestos when you are 92. I don't live like that I just can't live in fear...

I think we should get back on topic my bad


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> The EPA just put out a report here in the U.S that was quickly silenced and it was pretty rough... Pregnant woman blood being near toxic levels from coming into contact with plastics etc... Their is asbestos in the brake pads and those brake pads turn to dust.. They don't filter hormones out of the drinking water etc and here in the U.S some of us get reports on the drinking water which you will be very surprised ( why I only use distilled water ), but I still have to brush my teeth  I figure it as you can't live in fear you will die now you can avoid certain things etc, but in the end you just as the rest of us will die.. Now will lighting my cigar with Spanish Cedar or inhaling some Spanish cedar smoke kill me in 10 years doubt it 20 doubt it 30 maybe... Well that is about the time I would like to go...  I am not worried about it there are things I consume and come in contact with that are far worse than combusted spanish cedar and they are things I am not even aware of...


You have just obfuscated my arguments. We here in the little penal colony outlawed asbestos in anything decades ago, treat drinking water with nothing other than chlorine & fluoride (I have opinions on those as well).

I understand your point though as there are much greater worries in the world re what we are exposed to daily in our normal course of existence. Are we protected from everything? No we are not & I sincerely hope we never are. Enjoy your cedar sleeves, I will continue to admire them on a cigar until I go to light said cigar then that sleeve will contribute to the pile in the ashtray.

Plastics? Don't get me started as my father in law is a thermoplastics engineer which I berate constantly. I guess that has a little to do with his lack of health at 68 more than anything (he is SCREWED!).


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> You have just obfuscated my arguments. We here in the little penal colony outlawed asbestos in anything decades ago, treat drinking water with nothing other than chlorine & fluoride (I have opinions on those as well).
> 
> I understand your point though as there are much greater worries in the world re what we are exposed to daily in our normal course of existence. Are we protected from everything? No we are not & I sincerely hope we never are. Enjoy your cedar sleeves, I will continue to admire them on a cigar until I go to light said cigar then that sleeve will contribute to the pile in the ashtray.
> 
> Plastics? Don't get me started as my father in law is a thermoplastics engineer which I berate constantly. I guess that has a little to do with his lack of health at 68 more than anything (he is SCREWED!).


I understand where you are coming from... I think we can note the carcinogens in Spanish cedar dust, and combusted smoke.. It is up to the individual to heed the warning or ignore it... Personally I ignore it because am not inhaling the smoke and if I am it is only a small amount... Now if I was sand blasting or cutting etc Spanish Cedar I would be extremely careful ( because that is alot of dust )...


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

So you slide it past the cigar about an inch and light it? Does the cedar always stop burning at that point.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Anthony Johnson said:


> So you slide it past the cigar about an inch and light it? Does the cedar always stop burning at that point.


Yes because it can't breath.... If you have space between the cedar sleeve and the cigar it will burn but no space then it can't breath... When the cedar burns down to the cigar it will go out then just amber...


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool thanks. Might poison me but what the hell, the wife will get a kick out of it.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I have drawn up a pic by pic guide here...


Thanks. I'll give it a go on my next smoke that has a sleeve.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I still think that's very odd....

I use cedar splits when I want an added cedar flavor and have time to indulge. 
Other than that I just take my time lighting one up.


----------

